# crescence's Black Legion Army



## crescence (May 24, 2008)

I've decided to start a project log for my army to keep track of my progress. Here's my army list: 

HQ
Daemon Prince 
-Wings 

Troops
Plague Marines x7 
-2 Plasma Guns 
-Plague Champion	
-Power Fist 
-Rhino 

Plague Marines x7 
-2 Plasma Guns 
-Plague Champion	
-Power Fist

Thousand Sons x8	
-Aspiring Sorceror 
-Rhino 

Fast Attack
Raptors x8 
-2 Meltaguns 
-Mark of Khorne	
-Aspiring Champion
-Lightning Claws

Heavy Support
Obliterators x2 

Predator 
-TL Lascannon 
-HB Sponsons 

What I have completed:
6 Khorne Berzerkers
1 Chaos Terminator Lord
(Which are not even in the army list. Hahaha!)

What I have not painted:
1 Daemon Prince
1 Squad of Thousand Sons
1 Squad of Plague Marines
1 Rhino
1 Predator
1 Brass Scorpion
1 Obliterator
5 Terminators

Pics coming in in a while.
EDIT:
Pics of my Chaos Lord:








I won 3rd place in a painting competition with him last weekend. I'm very very very happy with how he turned out. No one believed me when I said that he was my 10th model I've ever painted.

This is my half-painted Aspiring Sorcerer:








Just waiting for my Enchanted Blue to arrive. I'm going to follow Pirate Metal Troy's way of painting blues.


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

crescence said:


> ...Just waiting for my Enchanted Blue to arrive. I'm going to follow Pirate Metal Troy's way of painting blues.


I swear I almost cried when I saw this. It's like the first time hear someone you've never met singing one of your songs. I hope it works out for you!

:needs a tissue cyclops:


----------



## koosbeer (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi crecent.

Its looking very very good. waiting for updates with baited breath! I also have a Black Legion army im trying to paint but first busy with modeling a butt load of stuff, including a Warhound titan.

Love the red on the gun (gonna steel it for my army as well) and your skulls and skin is painted well! Good job man! To be proud of!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

+rep for you matey wicked painting


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

+rep sweet paint job


----------



## crescence (May 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the rep!
Pics of my predator (its fully magnetized!):









Also a pic of my unfinished Daemon Prince:









Work has stopped for awhile until I receive my paints. I paint reeaallllyy slow. So don't expect me to update often  Btw, the skulls and skin is very easy to paint.

For the skulls, you need:
Bleached bone
Devlan Mud wash

Basecoat the skull with Bleached Bone but leave the eyesockets and nose(?) black. Then just apply Devlan Mud mixed with a little water heavily. Make sure that most of the wash is clumped at the crevices, like the sides of the skulls. Leave it to dry, then you can highlight the skull with bleached bone, or just leave it. That's all!

For the skin, basecoat the skin with Bronzed Flesh (it's now out of production but you can substitute with other paints). Leave the crevices black, and just apply Ogryn Flesh heavily. I really love the new GW washes! I've used them on nearly every surface of my models!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The deamon prince looks ace, how did you do the horns


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Does look very nice. All the extra effort involved can easily be appreciated. Cheers, mate.


----------



## crescence (May 24, 2008)

@Hespithe: Thanks!
@Green Knight: If I remember correctly, Basecoat horns with Bleached Bone, paint the transition from flesh to horns Scab Red, wash with Ogryn Flesh. Apply the wash until the transition looks smooth.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

The pred is attracting my attention:laugh:. Loving everthing here especially the bronze on the lord.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good, keep it going and post more pics


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice work on the lord, the extra work on the base sets off the whole mini. Looking forward to seeing your prince finishedk:


----------

